
Design-based Web Applications Development - The Essential New Paradigm - mariorz
http://www.dexigner.com/digital/news-g15468.html
======
pius
I think this is a really important idea, but I was dismayed to find this link
to be nothing more than an ad for some conference.

~~~
mariorz
Yeah, I was hoping that the small note in itself would spark interesting
discussion.

